

The top 10 most entrepreneurial company alumni networks - ealeyner
http://founderdating.com/entrepreneurial-company-alumni/

======
mailarchis
Trilogy at one point of time was among fastest growing software companies. Its
training program for new employees called Trilogy University was covered by
HBR in one of their case studies [1].

One of the reasons why so many Trilogy alums have gone ahead to found their
own startups is because Trilogy University in itself encourage entrepreneurial
thinking. New grads who had joined Trilogy were given opportunity to form
teams and pitch new business ideas to the CEO. Irrespective of the fact if the
CEO liked the idea or not, you could go ahead and work on it. The goal
somewhat ( maybe similar to YCombinator) was to have a working prototype with
real users live by end of 3 months. And then the whole team decided which
ideas were success and worth pursuing post the training program.

[1] - [http://hbr.org/2001/04/no-ordinary-boot-
camp/ar/1](http://hbr.org/2001/04/no-ordinary-boot-camp/ar/1)

------
chubot
I'll guess Yahoo is quite high because they have historically grown by
acquisition. All those entrepreneurs aren't really "native" to Yahoo. They're
acquired by Yahoo, stay for a couple years, and then start a new thing.

------
njudah
This seems to suggest that founderdating needs to do a better job getting
members from the more successful alumni networks (Paypal, Salesforce, etc);
the salesforce alumni network had $8b in IPOs in the past 6 weeks alone.

~~~
mathattack
Or perhaps the Paypal and Salesforce mafias don't need Founderdating?

It seems like a very non-scientific sample, but still interesting. Google
versus Yahoo was a surprise, but perhaps Yahoo also has incented more people
to leave over time.

------
smirksirlot
I'll be curious to see success rates of entrepreneurs from those alumni
networks - although we'll have to define what's successful in the first place.

~~~
pla3rhat3r
Good call. I'd love to see the stats on that as well. Love seeing Twilio on
that list. :)

------
alterj
I was surprised to see Netflix so high and not to see Amazon on the list at
all. Anyone else?

~~~
jedberg
I wasn't. :) Working at Netflix now, I can see why. It really is a great place
to work, and I can't imagine someone offering me something more interesting
(but I'm not completely locking that out).

I'm pretty sure my next move will be to my own startup, as that would be the
only place that might offer a better work environment and better opportunity
for learning and growth.

------
reetuio
Half of the startups in India have an ex-trilogy founder.

------
canistr
Why does eBay include Skype?

~~~
alterj
just corrected that, was just a mistake on the blog.

